# in need of science/medical laboratory job in DUBAI/UAE



## dada88 (Feb 13, 2014)

please i will be willing to join a company that needs a science/medical laboratory assistant.I am a 26 year-old lady,Nigerian National with a diploma in Science Laboratory Technology and a bachelor's degree in Industrial Chemistry.Since leaving university,I have worked as a laboratory assistant in medical diagnostic/ pharmaceutical companies in Nigeria.During this period,I participated actively in the testing/sampling tasks in the companies.In this end,I am of the conviction the experience I have garnered will be a great value I will add to your organisation if I am offered the position. I am gregarious,speak fluent English and am very proficient in MS Word,Excel,Spreadsheet and Powerpoint.I can carry out task with little or no supervision. 
Please if you have a job offer or you know where there is an opening at the moment please kindly get in touch with me in the shortest possible time.Thanks a lot.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------

